
Ask HN: How long is your edit-compile-cycle? - ralmeida
The edit-compile-cycle (ECC) is the time it takes from the moment you save a file to the moment you find out if you change worked. In web dev, especially with dynamic languages (Python, Ruby, PHP, etc), the ECC is almost instant, likely subsecond.<p>In compiled languages, especially with larger systems, this can go on to minutes or hours (relevant XKCD: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;303&#x2F;).<p>How long is the edit-compile-cycle in your current environment&#x2F;project? I am very curious to know what is the edit-compile-cycle for, say, a kernel developer, or a developer who works with embedded devices, etc.<p>Also, for those of you with long ECCs, what are some tricks you use to get faster feedback loops on your changes?
======
informatimago
It's negative. I get feedback from my lisp system even before I save the file!

